# Poll on *Hunting* Shotgun(Semi-Auto)*Advice



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Most folks who know me know that I'm no slouch when it comes to researching and decision making when it comes to making firearm purchases. I'm not a big fan of buyers remorse. 

So like a lot of folks too I've grown up under the Remington(American Made) Label and have been faithful to it for the most part. I've got a Rem. 870 Express 20ga. that my Ol'Man got me when they first came out. It's been flawless through it's almost 20 years and 8k+ Shells later.
However it seems clear that besides the 870 & 1100 all other Rem. Shotguns(Recently) have and are suffering from severe LACK of Quality Control.

Being in the business of finding my FIRST 12 Ga. Semi-Auto Hunting Shotgun, naturally my first thoughts were towards Remington. 
.....and onto the VersaMax. Yes I have read the *ENTIRE* 92 page(1836 posts) Epic VersaMax Topic on ShotgunWorld.com.

I've read many of the complaints and praises about the VersaMax and as hard as it is to admit I just can't get these few thoughts out of my head. Why would a company allow for their Flagship Shotgun to continue to be pushed out with obvious MAJOR flaws? Bent Barrels, Bent Mag Tubes, FTE's due to a sharp edge on the shell catcher etc. I know folks who are VERY happy with their VersaMax's and I know those who have been sent 3 different barrels, and have had their VM replaced 2-3 times and some who have just got a refund and moved on. These folks are still happy with Remington (Taking care) of them but that is NOT something I want to go through. I want to buy a new shotgun and be satisfied.

I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm just finding it very difficult to sink $1200-1500 in a Shotgun(Remington VMax) that may or may not work when I get it.

So I'm looking outwards.

As it stands it seems Berretta & Benelli currently own the field in Waterfowl Type Hunting Autoloaders. With Browning, Winchester, Remington and Mossberg in the field of play too.

For now I'm MOSTLY interested in hearing reviews and thoughts on Beretta’s(A400 Xtreme) and/or Benelli's(Vinci/Super Vinci) but by all means please don't hold back on any other gun manufactures who are producing these type shotguns.

BTW You can look on Shotgunworld.com right now and see topics on Benelli's with FTF issues and Beretta’s failing to function with 3 1/2's so I'm aware they aren't all FLAWLESS 

Fire away folks and Thank You







/


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a SBE original that I've used to hunt ducks, geese and pheasants. It has performed flawlessly hunting uplands, rivers, lakes, and saltwater. Only time it hasn't cycled is when I was using some real light loads when I first purchased it. It's easy to break down and clean and comes with shims to help you make it fit to you. I love my SBE.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Dustin D said:


> Most folks who know me know that I'm no slouch when it comes to researching and decision making when it comes to making firearm purchases. I'm not a big fan of buyers remorse.
> 
> So like a lot of folks too I've grown up under the Remington(American Made) Label and have been faithful to it for the most part. I've got a Rem. 870 Express 20ga. that my Ol'Man got me when they first came out. It's been flawless through it's almost 20 years and 8k+ Shells later.
> However it seems clear that besides the 870 & 1100 all other Rem. Shotguns(Recently) have and are suffering from severe LACK of Quality Control.
> ...


Really don't get that much more with 3.5" so personally I would go to the M-2 Super 90, it's the SBE's little brother but started it all. I don't believe any of the American guns will get 10,000 rounds throught them without major mechanical issues today. Simmon's in Bastrop La has the best price on the S-90 at $1,300 in camo, may be a littel less in black.


----------



## Bryan 3x (Jan 2, 2013)

Love my Super Black Eagle!


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

This may seem like "duh" advice, but have you looked at and shouldered all the ones you are considering? I thought I wanted an SBE 12 years ago until I shouldered it and shot a couple. Ended up with a Winchester Super X2, which IMO looks, feels, balances and points completely different than an SBE. 

I preferred the heavier forearm/barrel balance of the SX2 over the "whippier" balance of an SBE. You may very well prefer something different, but it should be easy to rule out a couple, as IMO they have very different "feels"

I love to research too, but I honestly think it's a wash when it comes to "which $1200 Auto is better" If you like the Versamax, and can buy one locally that you could inspect, I'd pull the trigger (pun intended)


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Mountain Duck said:


> This may seem like "duh" advice, but have you looked at and shouldered all the ones you are considering?


No I haven't b/c I can't find them in stock! I haven't seen a 400 Xtreme or Vinci in stock anywhere near where I live. I do however plan on calling a few larger stores and making some drive time to check them out before I 'Pull the trigger' 

But other models considered I've shot and handled plenty. My Local Gun store knows me well and my fingerprints are all over their guns lol

I'm just starting this Topic to get a feel for what folks like or don't like and MOST IMPORTANTLY "WHY"


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lifelong Remington 1100 fanguy but their quality control does leave a bit to be desired....I will continue to shoot them because they FIT me..so does the Winchester SX2

but.....the softest shooting auto that I have ever used was a Beretta 391 Urika/Teknys (it was a sporting clays model)


----------



## campbell18 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've got the SBE I and love it. I'm not one to "baby" my guns and the Benelli has prefomed up to it's standard everytime.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

I own a Vinci and love it. My next gun will be the M2 in camo. Saltwater corrosion and safety in front of the trigger are the only complaints I have with mine. Call G&H Seed in Gueydan. They should have a selection in stock and decent prices.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> I own a Vinci and love it. My next gun will be the M2 in camo. Saltwater corrosion and safety in front of the trigger are the only complaints I have with mine. Call G&H Seed in Gueydan. They should have a selection in stock and decent prices.


Yea but that's one of THOSE Trips I'm talking about. I'm hunting on the weekends so that's out for now. I don't plan on buying until Goose closes so I've got time.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I grew up shooting my dads A5 browning sweat sixteen I bought an A5 12 but it only shot 2 3/4 in and it had a fixed choke so I bought a SBE II which I like I mainly shoot ducks and a lot of them are teal the SBE II is light and swings fast and I also have a 26" barrel on it but I'd like to try one of the new Browning A5's I like the hump back design.


----------



## Todd Herderhurst (Nov 7, 2012)

I was in your position last summer. I was looking to retire my 870 and get an semi-auto. I had always wanted a Benelli and after lots of research I ended up going with a Franchi Affinity. 

This was Franchi's new release at the time. It had been getting great reviews by those that know far more about shotguns than I do. It functioned flawlessy this previous waterfowl season. 

The Affinitys are made in the same factory as the Benellis and cost significantly less.

I should also mention that these only shoot 2 3/4 and 3"but mine has cycled everything from target up to waterfowl loads without a failure.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm a bit of a shotgun nerd,I've patterned most major brands and here is what I've found. Overbore barrels almost always out pattern standard and especially underbore barrels,with faster steel shot.I'll probably catch crap for that statement from guys that say thier benelli SBE patterns good and it might,but most times with the same load an overbore will out pattern it. I'm found of Brownings but there is other companys that are making overbore barrels now and there is a reason they are offering them now. Find out which guns you're interested in that offer an overbore barrel and then find the one that fits you. Several manufactures offer shim kits with their guns to help get your gun pointing where your looking. Myself, I also cut my guns down for a shorter LOP.
I also load my own shells so I can better match the load to the gun but you probably dont,and thats another reason I recommend overbores.They just seem to pattern most factory loads better.
My opinion,for what its worth.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> lifelong Remington 1100 fanguy but their quality control does leave a bit to be desired....I will continue to shoot them because they FIT me..so does the Winchester SX2
> 
> *but.....the softest shooting auto that I have ever used was a Beretta 391 Urika/Teknys (it was a sporting clays model)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Love my SBE and 20 gauge Montefeltro. The Montefeltro will be the last gun they pry from my cold dead fingers.


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been shooting the same Browning Gold 3.5" since 2002. It's my go-to waterfowl gun and has at least a few thousand rounds through it. This gun cycles just as good today as it did the day I brought it home. It points great, cycles smooth, recoil is minimal, and cleaning is pretty easy. All that being said, the next semi-auto that I buy will be a Benelli SBEII. I won't even bother checking any other guns out. For a waterfowl gun, the SBEII is extremely hard to beat. Reliable cycling, soft recoil, and breaks down to clean easier than any other gun that I've seen. The Vinci is sweet, too... but I just think it's an ugly gun.

I would not hesitate to pick up a Browning, as they are a tried-and-true semi-auto... But me personally, I'd be buying a Benelli.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

I have owned an Xtrema2 since 2005 and absolutely love it. That being said, I have shot a friends a400 xtreme and thought it was far and away a better gun than my trusty Xtrema2. I use my gun primarily for waterfowl and it cycles the heavier loads but has trouble with light loads for dove, etc. Beretta made changes to the a400 xtreme and it'll handle everything you throw at it. I'm not in the market right now but wouldn't hesitate buying an Xtreme at all. If you're scared of in-store pricing you should check out Able Ammo's website, they'll ship to your local FFL and are typically cheaper than buying in stores. I bought my camo Xtrema2 from them for $1050 in 2005 and I know that they're about $150-$200 cheaper on the Xtreme than Cabelas or Bass Pro. Either way you should go and shoulder the guns before you pull the trigger as someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have shot american made Remington 11-87's for almost 20 years with no complaints. Though I have looked at others and would consider the Benelli having shot several of them.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Would use my sbe2 as an oar in a heartbeat if its above freezing. However it dose not always play nice with light loads, and the safety has frozen on more than one occasion. The benellie click can also happen if you knock it just right. The recoil can be a little harsh with 3.5 shells but isn't that part of the fun sometimes. The camo wrap has also held up very well. I definitely have no buyer's remorse with this gun. olny complaint i have had is it didn't come with a big window sticker not.


----------



## Robert C (Feb 23, 2010)

Lots of good guns out there. The best one, by far, and I say this without hesitation, is the one YOU can hit targets with. In other words, the one that fits YOU best.

1187's and 1100's don't fit me at all. In spite of me really wanting an SBE, it doesn't fit me. Beretta Xtrema II fit best when I was looking for my last gun, I could consistently hit targets with it, and so I bought it. By the way, it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've hunted with Rem 1100's and 11-87's a Benelli SBEII and now a Beretta A400 Extrema. This past duck season I've hunted with the Beretta exclusivley and have grown to like it a lot. I had to adjust the stock to fit me and once I did that I'm hitting most of what I shoot at. Before fitting it to me I couldnt hit a barn door from the inside of the barn. To be honest it was that way with the Benelli also. With all of that being said I do not see muich difference between the Benelli SBEII or Beretta A400 Extrema as far as recoil or overall function. Remington doesn't even come into play as far as I'm concerned. With both the Beretta or Benelli I can shoot any load and not have to worry above malfunctions. They both are easy to disassemble and clean, they take a beating and keep on rolling and they are a joy to shoot. I've shot 3.5" Turkey loads out of both of them and the recoil isn't anything to worry about. My 10yr old daughter shot my Benelli with a 3.5" #5 Turkey Hevishot load and laid out a nice Gobbler. She didnt even notice the recoil.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

FWIW, I have shot a great deal more than the average hunter, as I not only hunt but shoot competitively also. If it will be used primarily for hunting, and ocasionally for targets, either a Benelli (inertia operated) or a one the gas guns such as A Beretta, franchi, SX2, will all suffice. Here are 3 points I use when coaching someone who is shopping for a gun.
1. Try to handle each brand considered before buying, preferably shooting it also! This gives you a feel of the difference between the different brands.
2. Personal opinion: a 3" field usually is noticeably lighter than any 3 1/2 " , the difference in performance is nill, shells are also cheaper too ! Plus a slight reduction in recoil is a plus! Particularly with a gas gun. If you feel you must have a 3 1/2' gun, you are better off with a 10 ga, the shells are the same price, and the 10 was designed to handle a payload of 2 to 2 1/2 oz, the 12 was never desined for that. Don't let anybody tell you they are the same in performance either, the 10 far surpasses the 12 3 1/2" by a noticeable margin.
3. Whatever you choose, take the time and money to go and have it fitted to you by a professional! This is the most important thing I could stress ! Very few guns will fit correctly, right out of the box. They may fit well enough for you to hit some targets and birds. But one that is fitted to you will put more birds on the ground and more X's on your score card.

Hope you find what you can hiot with! JB


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

For auto loaders I prefer Benelli. Specifically, a Montefeltro. I have no need for 3 1/2" shells and prefer a classic wood stock over composite. Both my wife and I have 20ga and I have a 12ga also. I prefer my Browning OU however for most hunting.

The quality allows them to hold value amd they fit us very well. Fit is key.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Benelli SBE ll The fit, the quick effortless swing, the unbelievable reliability.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice Info JB and thanks folks.

Keep em' coming!

I'm not new to firearms or the purchase there of. However as I alluded to I know nothing about the Latest & Greatest Semi-Auto _Hunting_ Shotguns. 

I've just been pumping away with that Ol' 20 ga. 870 for quite some time with no thought until now of shooting anything different.


----------



## Matthew J. Ries (Jul 1, 2012)

Correct me if i am wrong, but you have to compare the MOA (gas operated vs Inertia)? I have been searching for a Semi auto shotgun for awhile. Really thought SBE2 was my answer, but the Beretta A400 has started to cloud my judgement. Slightly heavier, but i was told recoils is best out of the 3.5 SA available. I am no gun expert, so curious about others opinions on this matter. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I wanna hear from the one guy that shoots a Mossberg.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I bought my Remington 11-87 as soon as it came out. Never had any problems and it has had a lot of abuse. Cleaning once a year if it needs it or not and tons of West Texas and Western Oklahoma sand. Kinda like the Energizer Rabbit. If the A-5 were still the A-5, I'd buy it.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Winchester SX-2. Made in the Browning factory in Belgium. Never had a jam no matter how wet or dirty. Easy to clean which I do once a year. Cost less than most others. All the gun I wll ever need.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought a Rem 1100 in 1974, have used it every season. that's 39 years of service. I've replaced the bolt buffer and some o rings that's it. The gas system consists of couple of washers , don't get much simpler than that.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> I wanna hear from the one guy that shoots a Mossberg.


Good luck!


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Beretta, Beretta, Beretta Most important one that fits you


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> I wanna hear from the one guy that shoots a Mossberg.


Might have to wait a while.


----------



## bandd (Jan 6, 2009)

I faced this choice, along with 2 of my friends, 2 years ago. We all liked the SBE, Beretta, and Browning Maxis. The Beretta didn't fit right so it was out. SBE shouldered the best but the Maxis was close second. Shot them both and went with Browning Maxis for 2 reasons: 1. Recoil felt much smoother, 2. $500 cheaper than SBE. If price was the same probably would have went with SBE. Maybe even $200 but definitely not $500. Extremely reliable though...verdict still out on Maxis. No problems yet with all sizes/loads. BTW, both friends also decided on Browning. I think mainly because it appeared to be the clear bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

So far, I've been completely satisfied with my SBE II. 3rd year without any hiccups. I love the thin profile & light weight.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I too voted for the one I actually purchased- a Benelli SBE II. LOVE it.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Just to stir the pot, I'm not sure why every waterfowl hunter is hung up on semi autos. I used to shoot them when I started out. I guess everybody does. Have been shooting an over and under for years now, and I can tell you honestly, there are very few times I miss the third shot. Only time I use a "Big Ugly Gun" is goose hunting from lay out blinds when you want to make large amounts of sausage, and we're meat hunting.


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

I go my black eagle 1 in 1999. I have had it to the bottom on the lake 3 times. I had it cleaned each time and it still works fine.


----------



## deagonkennels (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a SBE II and an A400. My A400 is now my go to gun. It just fits me better and I shoot a lot better with it. The reduced recoil is an added plus as well.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I shoot a Browning Citori Waterfowler (3.5") for 5 stand and sporting clays as well as upland hunting.
It was getting a bit beat up duck hunting, so I bought a Stoeger 3500.
(it is supposedly a Benneli design made in Turkey)
I ended up shooting several hundred rounds thru it and it performed to my liking.

@ $600 it was a good deal and warrants a look.
I use a Tempest Gold modified choke.
It has a synthetic stock and a matte finish on the metal.
It was ideal for hunting in rain, mud, snow and handled bangs against boat gunnels as well.

Just my "frugal" opinion.


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Steve Shaver said:


> I wanna hear from the one guy that shoots a Mossberg.


Mossbergs are the most dangerous guns I have ever been around, I personally have seen three semi-autos that will fire when you push the top mounted safety off.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Steve Hamel said:


> Have *been shooting an over and under* for years now, and I can tell you honestly, there are *very few times I miss the third shot*.


Does not compute....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

He's saying he doesn't need the 3rd shot.

To answer your 1st question, take a look. 

http://www.berettausa.com/products/beretta-a400-xtreme-unico-ko-max4-12ga-35/


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He's saying he doesn't need the 3rd shot.
> 
> To answer your 1st question, take a look.
> 
> http://www.berettausa.com/products/beretta-a400-xtreme-unico-ko-max4-12ga-35/


I figured that but thought he might have been talking about another gun. This year I've actually dropped a few birds with my 3rd shot. Something I usually tell folks in the blind so rarely ever happens you might as well not put 3 in your gun. I think it's mainly been b/c of letting Paid Hunters shoot first and then attempting to follow up leaving me the last one still shooting.

What question was that? lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That 3rd shot comes in handy a lot. I've killed a lot of ducks with that 3rd shot. Then again, I kinda know which end of the gun is which. ;-);-)

Which gun would I buy. I've had probably 4 Browning Golds, a SBE 2 with comfort tech stock (Would kick like a mule. I sold it after 1 or 2 years.), & I now have the Beretta Xtrema 2 with the KO. I looked @ that gun I posted a link to & liked it. I'll trade up for it during the summer. Of all the semis I've had, the Beretta was the best.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought a Browning Silver when it first came out and have been disappointed in a couple of things. shooting Black Cloud shells hass required that iit be cleaned at least every other hunting day and it is also difficult for me to put it back togather correctly. sometimes I have to break it down 2-3 times to get it right. This year I did not even bring it and will only use my Benelli pump.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I am a Remington guy myself. I like the 1187 Super Mag. I like the smaller feel in your hands vs guns like the Browning and Beretta. I also like the smaller price tag. I can justify beating the gun around in the duck boat vs a gun like the Bennelli.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Steve Shaver said:


> I wanna hear from the one guy that shoots a Mossberg.



the 1 guy may be 1 gal
Miriam shoots a mossburg.
what happened to RTF member Mark or MarkyMark? 
The guy that went all over the world shooting compition. 
I would have liked to hear his thoughts on this topic.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

BuddyJ said:


> Mossbergs are the most dangerous guns I have ever been around, I personally have seen three semi-autos that will fire when you push the top mounted safety off.





I shoot one but a pump not an auto and love it plus I could buy 5 of them for what a Benelli costs


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That 3rd shot comes in handy a lot. I've killed a lot of ducks with that 3rd shot. .


not so often in the opening volly but when they do the tight circle and try to land a second time, goofy birds!
That is when I am happy for the 3rd. Often sluggish on my reload.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I shoot the auto but never load the third shell, the reason being on the skeet range when I shot an O/U the max number was obviously two..the sequence is something I have always been used to..I also think its safer since I always know how many shells are in my gun at all times


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

caryalsobrook said:


> I bought a Browning Silver when it first came out and have been disappointed in a couple of things. shooting Black Cloud shells hass required that iit be cleaned at least every other hunting day and it is also difficult for me to put it back togather correctly. sometimes I have to break it down 2-3 times to get it right. This year I did not even bring it and will only use my Benelli pump.


Really? I thought that was one of the easier gas auto's to clean. You must have had problems getting the bolt link down into the spring plunger? I flashlight helps to see and just sit the stock on the floor,use the light,and just slide the bolt down. I've done it so many times that I can tell by just looking at the bolt link if it will hit the plunger. Browning Gold,Silver,SX2 all the same.
As I said in my earlier post I'm found of brownings but specifically the Gold. I like the speed load and the mag cutoff. I think now they offer that in some other guns...but my Gold is already paid for and still works. I've sunk it twice hunting in the timber,take it apart clean it,let it dry.Still shoots. The days I dunked it I just let the water drain out and kept hunting.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

My only experience with Borwning Maxus guns were this year when hunting in the Marsh. the guy to my right and left both had them. One was 2 years old the other 3-4 maybe. The guy on my left had an FTF and missed a chance at some birds and the guy on my right had something wrong with his bolt not going forward when he smashed the button or something like that.

Either way of course there are many happy Browning owners out there but I have to say sitting there throwing rounds down range @ ducks while they were messing around with malfunctions didn't exactly make me want to run to the store that day and pick one up.

Here's a post a guy shared with me from another forum. He has no reason to lie to me so I trust his comment on face value. Interesting for sure.



> Now this was done only because we have a guide service and we shoot a bunch of geese and ducks every year..
> 
> I was a huge Benelli gun owner.. Had 6 of them... Loved them!!!! Went to a lodge in Canada for early early duck and goose hunting and when we got there they all laughed because we had Benelli.. There was not one person in our group without one... We were going to be there for a week of hunting and we asked the ole boys why would they laughed at our guns and they said because Benelli is such a hype and for the number of rounds we will shoot and number of kills we kill every year they don't last.. Benelli???? Really????
> 
> ...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

there are probably 4 autos that are no longer in production that to this day will still outshoot and outperform anything currently on the market, due to their design and the superior materials used..IMO those are

Browning Auto 5 (Belgium and early Japanese versions)

Beretta A 303

Remington 1100 (pre 87 models)

Winchester Super X 1


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

grnhd said:


> Really? I thought that was one of the easier gas auto's to clean. You must have had problems getting the bolt link down into the spring plunger? I flashlight helps to see and just sit the stock on the floor,use the light,and just slide the bolt down. I've done it so many times that I can tell by just looking at the bolt link if it will hit the plunger. Browning Gold,Silver,SX2 all the same.
> As I said in my earlier post I'm found of brownings but specifically the Gold. I like the speed load and the mag cutoff. I think now they offer that in some other guns...but my Gold is already paid for and still works. I've sunk it twice hunting in the timber,take it apart clean it,let it dry.Still shoots. The days I dunked it I just let the water drain out and kept hunting.


You hit the nail on the head. Never thought about using a flashlight. It does break down easily. I have considered using a different shell that the Black Cloud but have not tried that yet. I can clean the pump about one a week and fine but the Browing, I have to clean it at least every other day. 

Thanks


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Anybody tried out the new A5?


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

"TO EACH HIS OWN SAID THE OLD LADY AS SHE KISSED THE COW" My first serious gun was an 870 wingmaster I purchased in 1962. As a lifelong quail hunter that was "my gun" until I went to an Ithaca model 600 o/u in 1980. I've owned about 7 different autos over the years and have never seen one that did not have some sort of malfunction, (even though minor) at some time or other. I have never seen a difference in the amount of game taken at the end of the day although when I was younger and quicker it was fun to shoot a triple on a covey rise. Having said that I have also shot triples with the o/u by holding the third shell between my index and social finger on a covey rise. For ducks I have shot the Benelli off and on for the last few years and never had a major problem. However I also shoot the Beretta 686 onyx o/u and a finer shooting gun has yet to be. This year I purchased the Browning cynergy o/u in camo with the recoil reducing stock. I have to hand it to Browning, this is the best duck gun I have shot todate with respect to reliability, shooter comfort and feel. I do have to say there has never been an auto loader with the balance and feel of the good old double be it s/s or o/u. And hopefully Sheriff Biden will not bother these old guns.


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I grew up on the Texas coast shooting a Winchester Model 12. Some time later I got a Smith & Wesson Model 1000 Waterfowler from DU (My only major win). The Model 12 is too valuable to hunt and I like the S&W for both upland and duck/goose. It has both a 2 3/4 and 3" mag barrel that really drops birds.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> there are probably 4 autos that are no longer in production that to this day will still outshoot and outperform anything currently on the market, due to their design and the superior materials used..IMO those are
> 
> Browning Auto 5 (Belgium and early Japanese versions)
> 
> ...



I don't know about the other two on your list, but I have a couple Belgium Brownings and 3 pre 87 Remington 1100's that are still shooting equally as well today as they were when bought new. The Brownings were handed down to me via my grandfather that he bought new for 56 bucks a piece off the rack and I still have the sales reciept in the stock of both of them. One of the 1100's I bought new and the other two were handed down to me via an uncle that were also bought new way back when. For some reason those guns just seem to "fit" me very well and still do to this day.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

caryalsobrook said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Never thought about using a flashlight. It does break down easily. I have considered using a different shell that the Black Cloud but have not tried that yet. I can clean the pump about one a week and fine but the Browing, I have to clean it at least every other day.
> 
> Thanks


I hope that flashlight tip helps you. Also,federal shells are notirious for being dirty and way over priced and over rated, they(black cloud) actually should be cheaper because they left out a step when making the pellets. All pellets have that ring at first,thats what they look like when they are stamped and before they are rolled round but thats a discussion for a different thread. Try Kents,they burn really clean and have patterned great in every overbore gun I've tried them in. I cleaned my Gold before the season started and I cleaned it about two weeks ago. I've run about a case through it so far,all hand loads.No jams.
I tell y'all a gun thats got my attention is the Berreta A400. My buddy has one and its been flawless and he say it kicks less than any gun he's ever had.He's shot it two seasons.Its got a overbore barrel and the patterns we've shot with it have been pretty good.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

I have hunted with my Browning Gold Fusion for the last 6 years and have never had it fail me, even hunting in temps of -10 deg. F. It fits me really well and cycles my shells really well without having to clean it all of the time. I usually give it a good cleaning at the end of season and it is good to go the next season.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Dustin, just buy a damn shotgun!


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

grnhd said:


> I hope that flashlight tip helps you. Also,federal shells are notirious for being dirty and way over priced and over rated, they(black cloud) actually should be cheaper because they left out a step when making the pellets. All pellets have that ring at first,thats what they look like when they are stamped and before they are rolled round but thats a discussion for a different thread. Try Kents,they burn really clean and have patterned great in every overbore gun I've tried them in. I cleaned my Gold before the season started and I cleaned it about two weeks ago. I've run about a case through it so far,all hand loads.No jams.
> I tell y'all a gun thats got my attention is the Berreta A400. My buddy has one and its been flawless and he say it kicks less than any gun he's ever had.He's shot it two seasons.Its got a overbore barrel and the patterns we've shot with it have been pretty good.


Thanks for the input. I'll save my Black Cloud for the Benelli Pump and try kents with the Browning.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> Dustin, just buy a damn shotgun!


C'mon man, I'm enjoying this! 

You hunting in the morning? Seems to be Ducks EVERYWHERE the last couple days. But has been a SLOW year for us.


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

For years, my go to gun was my 870 Wingmaster. I can still shoot it better than any other gun in the safe. This year, I bought my son a Stoeger 3500. I've taken it hunting a couple of times (while he was away), and I'm going to tell anyone who buys this gun, it's a good gun.....once you replace the factory choke tubes that come with it. 

I'm a pretty good shot, so I was getting baffled when I went on a duck hunt and was only knocking down 10% of the birds I shot at. I bought the Carlson choke set, replaced the choke, and it made all the difference in the world. Since then, I've liked it, and so has my boy. It's cheaper than the rest, so I'm not cringing when I hear him rake it across the boat.


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

Beretta A-400 is truly the softest reliable shooting weapon on the market today. You can adjust the cast and drop which I believe the only other gun that offers that feature is the Vinci. The recoil reduction is a great feature as the gun is light and when you touch off the 3.5 shells it absorbs the recoil very well. The others I have shot hit me like I am standing behind a bee stung mule! Make sure you get a 28-30" barrel as this adds a lot of balance to the gun. It now comes with a camo pattern and the recoil is absorbed in the grip section of the stock. Very smooth. The gun cycles very fast and reliable. Clean up is very easy and fast.
My next 1400-1500 is going that way.


----------



## PTS (Jan 1, 2013)

Love my SBEII, does not like light loads, but is reliable and fits me great, I have always believed in the going into the gun store and handling different ones and the gun that fits you the best is the one you go with.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Dustin D said:


> C'mon man, I'm enjoying this!
> 
> You hunting in the morning? Seems to be Ducks EVERYWHERE the last couple days. But has been a SLOW year for us.


Nope, heading to the Fur Fest in Cameron for the day. Will on Sun though but we gots H2O errywhera on the westside.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

PTS said:


> Love my SBEII, does not like light loads, but is reliable and fits me great, I have always believed in the going into the gun store and handling different ones and the gun that fits you the best is the one you go with.


Replace spring in butt. Had the same experience but replacing spring & sleeve with stainless steel solved it. Requires heat to get it out though.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Benelli SBE II for ducks and geese, Benelli Montefeltro for pheasants, quail, shot flyers and everything else. Reason, they shoot every time, hot, cold, wet, dry, clean, dirty, or filthy and mud caked...every time.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

SBE, seldom cleaned, dumped in the river more than once, keeps shooting. Love mine.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Hunted with an SBE II today. Couldn't hit a thing. Every 5th bird I'd take down.

I was 2 for 2 with a guys Browning Gold.

Still haven't got to shoot a Beretta though.

Of course going from almost 20 years of pumping an 870 20 Ga to an in the Blind switch to a 12 Ga shooting 3 1/2's out of a Benelli probably wasn't going to go so well to begin with


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> Nope, heading to the Fur Fest in Cameron for the day. Will on Sun though but we gots H2O errywhera on the westside.



Friday & Saturday has been the best two days of the season....with only one more week to go though...


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

i have had my camo SX3 3.5 inch for about two and and a half and have ran about 3500 shells through it and have never had a jam. Shot 1 1/8 oz trap loads to 3.5 BBs for geese, never a hiccup. Easy to clean, points great, takes the cold below zero fahrenheit in Montana, and fits me great. I love everything about it.

The only thing I didn't like was when I first got it the trigger pull was about 6-7 pounds a bit much, I was going to take it to a gunsmith, he told me to put 10 boxes through it, to get the machined parts to wear a little. I did and it is perfect now glad I never jumped the gun on the trigger. As I shot it, it has gotten down to a little under 5 pounds which is good and safe. It comes down to fit, this gun just fits me and points where I look. I killed some ducks this year jump shooting that after I shot and got them, I was like how the heck did I shoot through that brush. I could not have made that shot with my old gun I am sure. Love it, it makes me look good sometimes 

I use mod factory choke and Fiocchi #3s on ducks and BBs on geese. I have patterned both of these and they pattern great.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

caryalsobrook said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll save my Black Cloud for the Benelli Pump and try kents with the Browning.


 If your Silver won't cycle, unless you clean it every time you use it, there's a 99% chance that the spring inside your piston is broken.

That's really the only problem with the Silvers, Golds, Maxus, and SX2/3 shotguns.
There isn't a better 3.5" gas operated shotgun design on the market.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dustin D said:


> Friday & Saturday has been the best two days of the season....with only one more week to go though...


Dustin, is that a black duck or a mottled duck? looks like a black...


----------



## Jungda99 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have an extrema 2 and love it. Never jambs and shoots any load any brand. I also bought an explore light for upland and love it also.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Dustin, is that a black duck or a mottled duck? looks like a black...


Black Duck and HUGE! She dwarfed the Pintail Drake when put side by side on their backs. Pretty sure she was a local bird. 

The Teal were new birds. Really skinny with bruised chest.

My Shoulder is hurtin' today though lol Those 3 1/2 Hevi-Shots via the SBE II are paying me back big time. I hunt and shoot clays throughout the season so it's not as if my shoulder is new to shooting.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Dustin D said:


> My Shoulder is hurtin' today though lol Those 3 1/2 Hevi-Shots via the SBE II are paying me back big time. I hunt and shoot clays throughout the season so it's not as if my shoulder is new to shooting.


 If you want to shoot 3.5"s, go with gas operated vs inertia.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

copterdoc said:


> If you want to shoot 3.5"s, go with gas operated vs inertia.


Well I don't/didn't want to actually. I ran out of shells yesterday so my friend just handed me his SBE II and said I'll call you shoot.

I don't plan on shooting 3 1/2's in my gun except when hunting Geese and Turkey, maybe.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Those 3 1/2s with an Xtra Full choke REALLY makes a difference.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Those 3 1/2s with an Xtra Full choke REALLY makes a difference.


But at Decoy Range? I mean Pass Shooting it seems worthy, but we decoy ducks for the most part.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Shoot a goose in the head or neck and he doesn't know if he's been killed with 3" or 3 1/2s... Good marketing by the manufacturers...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dustin D said:


> But at Decoy Range? I mean Pass Shooting it seems worthy, but we decoy ducks for the most part.


They don't always want to finish just right. Bigger lakes sometimes means extreme distances. Dead is dead, no matter the distance.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They don't always won't to finish just right. Bigger lakes sometimes means extreme distances. Dead is dead, no matter the distance.


Well yeah but for the most part we are shooting at around 15 to 30 yds. 3 1/2's at that range with a Full Choke would make Duck Sausage lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. Agreed.


----------



## Jungda99 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Those 3 1/2s with an Xtra Full choke REALLY makes a difference.


have you have never patterned your gun with this setup?? Generally Steel shot with tightly constricted chokes (full or extra full) equals a terrible pattern. steel usually likes to be constricted as little as possible.

3.5" shells are better as they have more pellets in the load so you get a more dense pattern. It doesn't really give you any extra range as the steel losses its velocity at the same rate weather youh ave a 1oz load or an 1.375oz load. The denser patter just means less criples when shooting within range


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Shoot a goose in the head or neck and he doesn't know if he's been killed with 3" or 3 1/2s... Good marketing by the manufacturers...


they are catering to the same mentality that thinks you need 1700fps to kill birds, that new "hardcore" "extreme"shooter..3-3.5 inch magnums are for hunters that cant call/decoy birds inside 30 yards, or for guys that sky bust geese at sixty yards and will swear the birds were right over their heads


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> they are catering to the same mentality that thinks you need 1700fps to kill birds, that new "hardcore" "extreme"shooter..3-3.5 inch magnums are for hunters that cant call/decoy birds inside 30 yards, or for guys that sky bust geese at sixty yards and will swear the birds were right over their heads


I don't know man, marsh hunting offers a whole lot more Pass Shooting than rice field hunting.

Late Season birds aren't fond of decoying either. I think those shells have their purpose.


----------



## Sammy1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Check the trigger guard on the Benelli guns. They can tear your hand to pieces with recoil from the guard. Certainly like the mode; super m-2 I have but would not own a newer benelli with that guard.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jungda99 said:


> have you have never patterned your gun with this setup?? Generally Steel shot with tightly constricted chokes (full or extra full) equals a terrible pattern. steel usually likes to be constricted as little as possible.
> 
> 3.5" shells are better as they have more pellets in the load so you get a more dense pattern. It doesn't really give you any extra range as the steel losses its velocity at the same rate weather youh ave a 1oz load or an 1.375oz load. The denser patter just means less criples when shooting within range


I think the choke tubes I use are specifically made for the shells I shoot. Depending on the day, I will switch out the modified, full, or xtra full. I guess I fall for all that propaganda & don't know how to use 1 of those shotguns. Sigh. Maybe 1 day you folks can teach me?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dustin D said:


> I don't know man, marsh hunting offers a whole lot more Pass Shooting than rice field hunting.
> 
> Late Season birds aren't fond of decoying either. I think those shells have their purpose.


Now now. All ducks will finish right all the time. If they don't, then you can't call or shoot. I guess I'm just going to have to learn how to do this duck hunting thing.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Now now. All ducks will finish right all the time. If they don't, then you can't call or shoot. I guess I'm just going to have to learn how to do this duck hunting thing.


lol

Saturday we had a very good problem. 2-3 flocks of 2-3 different bird species circling in 2-3 different directions all at the same time!!! Didn't know which to call, which to set up for, which to shoot.......like I said, it was such a fantastic problem to have


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sammy1 said:


> Check the trigger guard on the Benelli guns. They can tear your hand to pieces with recoil from the guard. Certainly like the mode; super m-2 I have but would not own a newer benelli with that guard.


So its the guard and not the safety?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

Sammy1 said:


> Check the trigger guard on the Benelli guns. They can tear your hand to pieces with recoil from the guard. Certainly like the mode; super m-2 I have but would not own a newer benelli with that guard.


This is true. That's how I got my SBE II. The guy that originally bought it, bruised his finger so bad that he said that he would never shoot it again. He went out immediately & bought a Beretta Xtrema & sold me his SBE II. I've never had a problem with the guard.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone have experience with the Winchester SX series, latest version being the SX3.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Same gas system (as far as I know) as the SX2. The SX3 has a little different balance and is a little lighter. The vent rib isn't as tall either. I have had a SX2 since 2002, and have been very pleased with it. I certainly don't shoot as many ducks as some but I've banged several cases of 3.5" steel at resident geese through it. Hunted some pretty snotty stuff with it, and have let it get pretty dirty

Overall, I take care of my guns and keep 'em clean. I don't need a several hundred $$$ boat paddle, and you'll never hear me brag about trying to tear up one of my guns. BUT, I haven't babied it either. I can tear it down in under a minute (minus the recoil spring), and have it cleaned and put back together in under five. I can't remember the last time it has failed to cycle. I had a little hiccup with light primer strikes which resulted in some failures to fire, but that was fixed by replacing the recoil spring, which had became weak, and prevented the bolt from slamming shut to full battery.

I like the feel of the SX3 very much. Based on my personal experience with my SX2, the SX3 would be at the top of my list if I was looking again.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Mountain Duck said:


> Same gas system (as far as I know) as the SX2. The SX3 has a little different balance and is a little lighter. The vent rib isn't as tall either. I have had a SX2 since 2002, and have been very pleased with it. I certainly don't shoot as many ducks as some but I've banged several cases of 3.5" steel at resident geese through it. Hunted some pretty snotty stuff with it, and have let it get pretty dirty
> 
> Overall, I take care of my guns and keep 'em clean. I don't need a several hundred $$$ boat paddle, and you'll never hear me brag about trying to tear up one of my guns. BUT, I haven't babied it either. I can tear it down in under a minute (minus the recoil spring), and have it cleaned and put back together in under five. I can't remember the last time it has failed to cycle. I had a little hiccup with light primer strikes which resulted in some failures to fire, but that was fixed by replacing the recoil spring, which had became weak, and prevented the bolt from slamming shut to full battery.
> 
> I like the feel of the SX3 very much. Based on my personal experience with my SX2, the SX3 would be at the top of my list if I was looking again.


Exactly what MD said is the same for me. I am very happy with my SX2 and will pick up a SX3 this year. I have never had a jam in 5 years. The gun patterns good with a Carlsons steel mid-range. Barrel is back bored and chrome lined. Throw in that they cost less and the 3 comes with a set of stock shims.


----------



## Tommy Burford (Feb 24, 2012)

Take a look at what the top sporting clays guys are using. When I was involved a few years back all you saw guys who had to buy their own guns carrying was Beretta. I own an Xtrema 2, and just purchased an A400 for my son. They just keep getting better.


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

Raymond Little said:


> Really don't get that much more with 3.5" so personally I would go to the M-2 Super 90, it's the SBE's little brother but started it all. I don't believe any of the American guns will get 10,000 rounds throught them without major mechanical issues today. Simmon's in Bastrop La has the best price on the S-90 at $1,300 in camo, may be a littel less in black.


I agree with the m-2. It is the same price at g and h in gueydan


----------



## David Poffinbarger (May 22, 2009)

Unfortunately the Baikal is to often overlooked...they may not have the fit and finish of the big names but their built like a tank. If your on a budget, it's what I'd recommend. I've had mine for 3 seasons...shoots good and no jams, it's easier to clean than any other semi/auto of any type that I've ever used(including military guns)...The big brands may look nicer, be lighter, a few may even patten better...But none beat it in rugged reliability(some may match it) and nothing come close in bang for your buck...mine was $358 new, and that includes the $40 my local gun shop tacked on to order it. Sure I'd love to have a Benelli or a Beretta...but i feel I get more birds putting the extra $1000 into my decoys, dog, etc than spending $1300 on a gun....


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

ducktrickster said:


> I agree with the m-2. It is the same price at g and h in gueydan


G&H Seed right?


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Steve Shaver said:


> I wanna hear from the one guy that shoots a Mossberg.


Well here you go. I have shot an mossberg 835 ulti-mag for 15 years. and other than a couple minor repairs It has performed great. It has killed close to 2000 birds. but its no semi-auto


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

Dustin D said:


> G&H Seed right?


Yes, G and H seed co. and outdoor store.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I went with the Beretta A400 Xtreme.

How's this for a break-in?

50 Shells of Winchester AA #7 ½, - 2 ¾ DR.EQ.
100 Shells Win. Universal #7 ½, - 3 DR.EQ. (Cheapest/Dirtiest Walmart Shells)
Ended with;
Rem. Gun Club Target Loads
25 Shells - #8's, 3 DR.EQ.,
25 Shells - #9's, 2 ¾ DR.EQ.

I'll admit, that I was indeed doubtful that a 3 ½ Mag. Waterfowl type Auto-Loader would be able to cycle the lightest loads reliably or without a malfunction. I was just waiting to see a FTE with the 2 ¾ DR. EQ #9 Loads. However instead, I just saw clay after clay shatter as the Rem. Gun Club boxes were ate up with ease.

I started the journey of purchasing a new Auto-Loading Shotgun before the 2011 Duck Season. Since then I've fired almost every single shotgun produced in recent years and some extensively with exception to the new A5.

It's been an awesome researching adventure and I'm glad I waited and took my time.

Thanks for all those who voted and posted.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Dustin D said:


> Well I went with the Beretta A400 Xtreme.
> 
> How's this for a break-in?
> 
> ...


Good Lord!! Your a salesman's NightMare


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> Good Lord!! Your a salesman's NightMare


You ought to see me buy a vehicle.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Dustin,
I am late to this thread but you did good! You took your time looked at a lot of guns. Had I come to this thread earlier I would have suggested an Extrema 2, the previous model. Mine will cycle anything, I shoot a lot of clays and reload a 12 ga 3/4oz lead target load that run about 1250 fps, my Extrema spits them out all day long, and can go to 3 1/2 inch anytime I feel the need. But I almost never feel the need for 3 1/2, I just love my gun. Unlike the other A400 models, the Extreme has the same gas system as the Extrema 2. The other A400 models use the 391 valve system with the forearm recoil spring. You can get an Extrema 2 for around $1000, but you went whole hog and got not only the new model but that new optifade camo. I hear it is like Harry Potter's cloak-will make you invisible(LOL).

A cleaning hint-get some Militec-1 oil, get your gun completely clean and coat everything including the mag tube with this stuff. Then go out and heat it up shooting. This stuff will bond into the metal with the heat. It will also fog into the trigger group. Then clean it again but only use the Militec as a cleaner, do not use gunscrubber or any strong solvent as it will strip away that bonded film. You will see the mag tube looking horribly dirty but it will literally wipe away with a paper towel. Get into the valve on the barrel and get the Militec down in those little holes. This stuff will not bake on the metal, in fact once I had shot clays which leaves a fair amount of residue in the valve, but without cleaning I went duck hunting. Those high power shells of duck loads blew everything out and the valve was very clean since the Militec kept the stuff from drying on the metal. 

Go to Brownells and get a "Port cleaning brush" There are 2 sizes get the smaller one. These are for cleaning ported barrels, but it is the perfect size for scrubbing the two gas ports that are in the top of the valve going into the barrel. Keep those clean. The only place I really use solvent anymore is the barrel, need a solvent to get it really clean. once in a while I will put a bronze brush on a cleaning rod and use a drill to really scrub the bore. Everyplace else is cleaned with the Militec, including the grooves in the receiver where the bolt rides.

I have had Beretta for years and now have 2 Extrema 2s-got a great deal on a lightly used one, so my backup gun is identical to my main gun. If you have ay questions on these guns feel free to PM me and I will try to help you out.

Good choice,
Nate B


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Nate. I'm a fan of Frog Lube and considered using it on the Xtreme but after these 200 shells I took it apart and everything wiped clean like it was polished. As if it already had a coating.

I think the Xtrema is a little different with the gas components too. I saw a nice comparison slide show here;
http://www.slideshare.net/berettausa/beretta-a400-xtreme-vs-xtrema-2

Is that what you were talking about?

Eitherway I read somewhere that the Xtreme was coated with something on the internals and I'm looking into that now. Like I said, everything wiped clean like it was polished. There wasn't a single baked on powder on anything so it would seem there is something on there.

I picked this gun up for exactly $1650 and not a penny more. Had to put $500 down to order. It arrived in less than a week and I brought the remaining $1150 and walked out in less than 12 minutes.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

I love my browning, it's soft shooting and handles great, it was one of the first maxus so I had to send it back for repair and I also had to put in a new power piston it was free. come to think of it as I type this it sounds like a piece of crap


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

pat addis said:


> I love my browning, it's soft shooting and handles great, it was one of the first maxus so I had to send it back for repair and I also had to put in a new power piston it was free. come to think of it as I type this it sounds like a piece of crap


ROFL! dude you killed me with that. I had a friend tell me pretty much the same thing about his VersaMax. He was raving about how good Remington's Customer Service was. Then he said, man that sounds stupid that I'm complimenting the CS they've been giving me on my BRAND NEW VersaMax. I just laughed like I did when I read your post and said, uh Yea it does lol

They (Maxus) are nice guns. Good feel. I think I said this earlier though. Last season I hunted with some friends in the marsh. They both had Maxus guns. We were shooting a group of teal when I realized that I was the only one still shooting. They were both dealing with malfunctions and my poor old 870 was shucking away 

Anyway that's my elbow in the ribs to my Browning Friends.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

The differences between the Extreme and the Xtrema are minimal, more of a fine tuning so to speak, the other A400 models are very different in the gas cylinder especially and harder to clean. The coating is on the Xtrema also, it is for corrosion protection, but you still need to lube for long term. Aren't they cool to clean??? So easy You got a good price on that and a very short wait, good for you. I must admit I really thought about those when I got my second Xtrema, but I could not pass up $1200 for am almost new gun WITH a slug barrel. Sold my camo 391 for $700, So I think I made out like a bandit. But I still have a little "new gun" envy.

Your going to love that gun, I do like the looks of that camo, seeing it in your pic very other I have seen.
How long is it till duck season........ TOO LONG!!!


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

The best deal I know of right now is the A400 Beretta in the j40ay16 model. It has the shot counter built into the stock, something Beretta doesn't put in the latest models. Since they've quit offering this feature, you can get the ones that do have it in GA for only $999.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea I see what you are saying and YES TOO LONG! Ready to get my Dog back in the fight too.

Here is another pic of it with barrel out but you can see the camo a bit closer.

Just an empty hull.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

I love my A400 Beretta xtreme!! Best investment I have made in gun purchasing in a long time. Friend has a super vinci and twice this season has had the safety switch lock up on him where he cant put in on safety. Not the best thing when you have loaded guns sitting there with people and dogs with your gun not on safety.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Love my SBE II. also have Remington and Browning. I have had a lot of issues with the browning gold.


----------

